#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Doppelniere mit Steinbildung faustgroß. OP ja oder nein? >

## Kath

:Smiley: Hallo zusammen,
hab dieses Thema zwar schon in Krankheiten angesprochen, da ich aber neu hier bin, jetzt auch noch mal hier. 
Habe seit ewigen Zeiten mit Harnwegsinfekten zu tun. Die letzten Jahre ging es eigentlich, seit einem Jahr wieder ständig. Medikamente helfen nicht. Restharn vorhanden. Blase angehoben und Scheidenplastik 1988 nach Gebärmutterentfernung vag.
Makrohämaturie seit 1/2 Jahr. Befund nach intravenöser Urographie: Doppelniere links mit Steinbildung faustgroß. Der Anhang hat kein Gewebe mehr. Der Arzt hat mir jetzt die Entfernung vorsorglich empfohlen. Bin aber sehr verunsichert. :Huh?:  Hat jemand einen Rat für mich. Danke im voraus. Bei mir liegt auch noch eine Hepatitis C Erkrankung vor.
LG Kath

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Kath, 
da du das Thema zweimal eröffnet hast habe ich das in Krankheiten gelöscht.
Es ist nicht nötig ein Thema zweimal einzustellen, das schafft nur verwirrung und nimmt unnötig Platz weg. 
Gruß vom Schubser (Mod)

----------

